# Pacific tree frogs illegal to keep in WA



## blu the betta

I was wondering if it was illegal to keep pacific tree frogs in washington. I did some research and read in most states you cant keep them. but that doesnt answer my question.


----------



## crochetmenot

I don't thinks so. If I remember correctly, the Pacific Tree Frog was deemed Washington's state amphibian.


----------



## blu the betta

well i mean keep as a pet. they have been Wa state amphibian siince 2007.


----------



## crochetmenot

I think it's legal to own one as a pet, they're native to the area so I wouldn't see anything wrong with owning one.


----------



## blu the betta

yeah i agree with you. i have a pond with them in it. i would also like answers from other people too. i like to have different responces from different people.


----------



## pittipuppylove

While I don't know if it's legal to keep them as pets, it is illegal in most places to take animals out of the wild without a collection permit. Personally, I'm an advocate for keeping captive-bred reptiles and amphibians because they're typically healthier and take better to captivity than their wild-caught counterparts.

Edit: I just did a search on these guys and it looks like they're a protected species. Here's the link to the paper - http://www.dfw.state.or.us/species/amphibians/docs/LWW_Pacific_Treefrog_final.pdf 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blu the betta

thanks.


----------



## blu the betta

this page cannot be found. are you sure you typed it right?


----------



## Skyewillow

I don't know how WA is, but here in Michigan, you have to have the full fishing license to collect insects, reptiles, arthropods, and amphibians from the wild. I would look into that before wild-collecting anything from anywhere.

HOWEVER, It would not be worth the fines you'd earn yourself from collecting a protected species. I would try to see if there were any way to find a captive bred specimen or two (you could always try breeding them in captivity to help preserve the species).


----------



## blu the betta

tthats what im doing right now. but heard it might be illegal to keep them.


----------



## Skyewillow

look on the DNR's website, it'll tell you if they're illegal or not


----------



## Skyewillow

someone asked on another forum (googled it), and they ARE illegal without a permit, and from what I gather, most places aren't selling those permits anymore.


----------

